# Brittania Bulk in Trouble



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*Not very good news in the Financial Times*



> Britannia Bulk at default risk
> 
> By Robert Wright in London
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Brittania Bulk just kept 'rolling the dice' with their unbounded optimism in the Panamax market. I believe it is the Panamax element of the fleet that causes the present problems. Only a year ago they were trying to sell one of their newly acquired Panamax for USD40mill with a 7 year charter back of USD37k/day.
Someone will have caught a cold. They came from nowhere and.....


----------

